# Critique on flyer



## DeepSpring (Jun 28, 2007)

I am planning to go and try hanging this up around town and I was wondering if any of you had anything to say about it. Something I should change or move around or maybe you remember one of my other pictures which you think would fit better. Thanks a lot.


----------



## holga girl (Jun 28, 2007)

i would change the word 'if' to "when'  when you mention this add. i like the close up pic you did of the girl on the top right, the one in senior portraits. you should consider posting that one


----------



## newrmdmike (Jun 28, 2007)

i would stick to one text and make it all the same color.

maybe put the 15% bit on the back? i think it looks strange.  

finally i would make the border solid instead of a blur.


----------



## Peniole (Jun 28, 2007)

I would change the top right image, it's not as good as the other two included. I agree put the 15% on the back.


----------



## DeepSpring (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll change the top right pic but this is going to be posted on walls so I don't have the option of putting anything on the back. I'll also look into the fonts a bit more. And the "when"

Do you think it wouldn't look as good if the top right pic was one of the same girls that are on there? Reason being my best pics are with those 2 girls but I don't want it to look like they are the only ones I've shot.


How about this as the third? I know in this version it looks over sharpened but thats just the resizing, real one looks better.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, I would use one of him instead of the same girl because you don't want clients to think you've only shot the two girls.  Just make sure it doesn't look oversharpened on the flyer!


----------



## DeepSpring (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok what do you think about these? I think I like 1 more but I can't really make up my mind. I like them each for different reasons. 1 you feel a connection betweenyou and the model but I think 2 has a better technical side. 

1





2


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't like the bottom one b/c the model isn't giving the reader eye contact.  When somebody reads a flier... eye contact is good.

And I'd suggest trying a mockup where you switch the boy on the tree with the brunette girl.

Also, I wouldn't capitalize the word "AD".


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 28, 2007)

I work in the advertising business, specifically out of home advertising........


you need to simplify your flyer, it takes to long to read.  You need to catch a viewer quicky and immediately engross them.  

script text is impossible to read from a distance

the orange type is too dark and does not contrast with the black......try reflex yellow.......yellow and black are the #1 easiest read color combo.


----------



## skieur (Jun 28, 2007)

I do this type of thing as well as photography and video/television.

You are emphasizing portraits, head shots and special events in your text but not in your photos. Your portraits and headshots have a problem considering the top of the head is cut off in two of them and the hair blends into the background with the other. The pose of the guy with the jeans that are a little too dark visually is awkward particularly with his arm between his legs. All colour is better than black and white but the eyes must be visible and bright which is not true in the lower colour shot.

You need an excellent shot of a special event to go with your text.

There are  guidelines for graphic and printing as well and use of fonts is an important item. The fonts have to be similar in style and readable from the distance that most people would read a poster. This is certainly not the case with your advertisement.

I would suggest that you look at some books on printing and page design that deal with such things as image, communication, style and present ideas on how to match what you want to communicate with your ad and the appropriate fonts and location and style of images that work.

Your general idea is OK but page design is a completely new area of technique, expertise and composition.

skieur


----------



## DeepSpring (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I really appreciate all the information. I;m going to take a look like suggested for some more information about design and I'll be back soon enough with another version. 

I'm thinking about taking off the special events and just leave it at portraits and head shots since that is more what I'm focusing on. I have a shot of another girl I think would be good to replace the boy one. It is a lot simpler than the others and more of just a basic head shot w/ full head in frame


----------



## craig (Jun 30, 2007)

Somehow the text plays a stronger role then the images. That is never good for a photographer. Photography can be a saturated market. With any kind of luck your work will make you stand out. Make that your focal point.

Also consider that black backgrounds are hard to pull off in any medium except for the web. Keep it simple and of course very pleasing to the eye. 

Luv And Bass


----------



## DeepSpring (Jun 30, 2007)

I decided to un clutter it a bit and take off the  contact info, I'm going to have business cards with it for people to take. I'll just have my name and website. 

I'm still working on it tho


----------



## craig (Jun 30, 2007)

Think of it as a work in progress.

Love + Bass


----------



## DeepSpring (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are new ones. I've been looking around online for some websites about design but I can't seem to find many good ones. <aybe I'm searching for the wrong thing so I was just wondering if anyone had any sites they knew were good or books that are good.

Anyways here they are. Only difference is placement of the 15% off, I can't seem to find a place I like.


----------



## droyz2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

A good rule of thumb for when you are laying out posters or flyers or anything for that matter is stick to 2 fonts, 3 at the very most. The more fonts that you have the less professional looking the ad becomes.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Jul 7, 2007)

Less is more - the biggest mistake non-designers make when putting together something like this is to try to cram the space with too much info. And yes, as few different fonts as possible.


----------



## JIP (Jul 7, 2007)

I think the last one is the best one so far.  I think you really need to get rid of the blur borders though they just take away from the pictures.


----------



## adstudio3d (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree, less is definitely more in this case. 
As what was said before, you have to "catch" your audience immediately.
If you don't accomplish that, they will just put your flyer down and you just wasted money printing flyers that are not going to make you any money.

1 - Choose a clean easy to read font for the majority of the text
2 - Choose a font for your company name that will portray the work you do
example :Strong and bold = powerful images
             Script fonts = elegant images
Just keep in mind who you are trying to sell to.
3 - get rid of the faded edges they take away from the images and make them look cheap.
4 - PLEASE use a grid there is no order and the text and images look like they are just floating around with no organization.

personally, I would have these images bleed off the sides of the flyer, and not have any black space on the outside of the images, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## DeepSpring (Jul 9, 2007)

OK thanks everyone. Back to the drawing board


----------



## adstudio3d (Jul 10, 2007)

I took a couple minutes to just give you a little idea, play with it and see what you can come up with. 







It will get the point accross.
Hope this helps.


----------



## DeepSpring (Jul 10, 2007)

Very very nice. I like the way you set that up. I didn't even think of something along those lines, opened up all new ideas. Thank you very much.


----------



## adstudio3d (Jul 10, 2007)

no problem. just keep in mind what is going to sell your services... and make that the most prominent part of the design.


----------

